
Uber riders suggested to pay fee in NYC for increased congestion - rememberlenny
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/12/26/nyregion/uber-car-congestion-pricing-nyc.
======
Turing_Machine
Step one: add a tax to exploit people who can't vote you out of office --
crazy high parking fees, hotel room taxes, convention center scams (e.g.,
requiring that you hire a licensed electrician to plug in a computer), etc.

Step two: get shocked when the downtown area of your city dies off.

New York can maybe get away with it. Maybe.

------
mbrumlow
Real link. [https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/26/nyregion/uber-car-
congest...](https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/26/nyregion/uber-car-congestion-
pricing-nyc.html)

------
joshka
Missing article

